# Videos > Instructional Videos >  11ft X 9ft flat tarp

## finallyME

I finally finished my tarp, and the video for it.  I even used it this last weekend in the rain.

----------


## crashdive123

Well done.  I like it.

----------


## Batch

Great job rep sent!

----------


## hunter63

Good job....lots of work....and works....
Thanks for posting.

Says I gotta spread some rep around.

----------


## 1stimestar

Cute little helper you have there.

----------


## natertot

Very cool! I tried to rep you as well, but gotta spread it. 

Out of curiosity, how long did it take for you to make it and what was the total cost? Also, was there any special set up to the sewing machine for this project? Thanks!

----------


## Rick

Most excellent. Lot's of work. I don't think I would have thought to mix the silicone and the mineral spirits.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Looks like the perfect size! Good Job!

----------


## finallyME

> Very cool! I tried to rep you as well, but gotta spread it. 
> 
> Out of curiosity, how long did it take for you to make it and what was the total cost? Also, was there any special set up to the sewing machine for this project? Thanks!


It took me longer than I wanted, mostly because, as 1stimestar pointed out, the cute little helper wants lots of attention.  But, probably about 2 hours of actually working on it.  A lot more time thinking about.

For cost, I bought 10 yards of silpoly from http://ripstopbytheroll.com/.  I only used 8 yards for the tarp, and 2 more for my floor on the net tent.  The total was $70 for the 10 yards at $6.95 a yard.  The thread I bought at Joan Fabric, but I should have bought the Guterman Mara 70 from Ripstop.  I bought the little cord lock thingies at REI for $4 for 4, which is way more than I should have bought online.  You can find them for $0.20 at a lot of places.  I got the grosgrain at Joan's as well.  It was pretty cheap for the roll, and I ended up using the whole roll on the tarp and net tent.

I didn't do anything special with my sewing machine.  I had to adjust the tension with the thread....but once that was done it ran perfectly.  However, I have a really nice machine.  It has a built in walking foot, and I think that the walking foot did a lot.  I spent a lot on the machine a few years ago.  My brother owns a sewing machine shop and sold it to me at his cost.  It normally goes for $1000.  My wife does a lot of sewing quilts and cute little outfits, so it gets used.  As a side bonus, I can use it for stuff like this.  All the tarps and stuff I sewed before I used a cheap singer.  It didn't take long before I wanted to take a hammer to it.  This new machine is a Pfaff Ambition 1.0 .  Worth every penny.
I will say that my sewing is very crooked.  You don't need to sew it perfect.  It still works.

Also, I made it 11 ft long because I want to use it with a hammock.  I plan to make another hammock for it.  But, this year, I will have my 8 year old with me, so I made a 2 person net tent instead.  I also splurged and bought a Big Agnes Double Z sleeping pad (I am getting old).

Someone might also ask... why use bright yellow tie out lines with a camo-esque tarp color?  Well, I use it with scouts.  They can't see anything and hopefully they won't trip over all my lines with the bright yellow.  One time I used camo colored line and I kept tripping over it, in my front yard just setting it up.

----------


## Wildthang

finallyME doin work!!!!! Great job man!

----------


## natertot

Good stuff! Thanks for the info!

----------


## beachbunny

man. that's great. my next project! thanks. BB

----------


## TXyakr

Excellent tarp and instructional video. I missed it when you first posted.

I have several tents but strongly prefer a tarp like yours because it is so much more flexible. Can set up in porch mode if hot or there is a great view to enjoy and no strong winds and rain/snow. Net tent like you made keeps the insects out during that part of the year. Can raise up the suspension cords on the trees during the day and have lots of head-room even if there is some light rain/snow/sleet. Then if there is a great full moon or stars to enjoy and low humidity I can leave it suspended between trees or posts but hang to one side and still look up and see the sky. If it starts to rain it takes 1-3 minutes to pull half over attach guy-lines to stakes or saplings and I am covered again. OH and if car camping can put a cot and/or heater under it with no fear of damaging the floor, raise roof to whatever level I need adjust sloop of sides to whatever, add end doors if necessary. Go from ground mat, cot to hammock very easily. 1-2 persons, depends on trees/post locations if 2 in hammocks. (1 to 2 trees on one end if 2 trees or branches are close together.)

----------


## finallyME

Thanks for the new comments.  I guess, as a follow-up, I brought it backpacking for 3 nights.  It rained every day, and tarp performed very well.  Of course, this isn't midwest rain, just high mountain rain, and I was in a grove of pine.

I really, really like the color.  I need to make more stuff in that color.

----------


## Billofthenorth

Nice job. I want to make a rain fly for my hammock but wasn't quite sure how to go about sewing the seam at the ridge. I knew there was a trick to it and that one day I would stumble across it. Today I did so now I guess I have to order me some silnylon.  :Smile:

----------


## finallyME

There are better ways to do it than the way I did.  I designed mine to be able to work regardless on how poor the sewing job was.  It is also easy to move around.  Hammock forums and BPL both have much better instructions for a cat curve ridge line.  I used silpoly, but both silpoly and silnylon are hard to work with, so I picked a straight seam...and I doubt it is that straight anyways.  Regardless, one thing about tarps is that they still work if you sew them crooked.  Good luck, post a picture of the finished product.

----------

